# 3pt backhoes any good?



## broncobilly_69 (May 26, 2010)

I've been thinking about buying a back hoe for the 3 pt on my IH 424. I was talking to a guy who does excavation for a living and he said the 3pt hoes were pretty useless. Said they were very hard to control as you couldn't feather the controls, it was either all or nothing. He also said that you just end up pulling the tractor backwards when trying to dig (he assumed
my tractor was only about 3,500 lbs though and it's over 6,000).
I was just wondering if anybody on here had any experience with them? If so I'd appreciate your input.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes and no. They aren't like a full fledged hoe, but then they don't cost $80,000 either. Best advice is to check out youtube.


----------



## jsjac (Feb 19, 2012)

Stop by and try the one on my tractor. I have a Ford 4000 and a Wain Roy backhoe on it. It will pull the tractor but I can do a lot of work with it. My hoe is easy to control. The controls can be feathered .
Much better than a shovel.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

I have a Rhino 85 on my tractor (subframe mounted).
It digs good and the controls work real nice.


----------

